# Whats the CFM vs SCFM of this compressor?



## Strike (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everyone - Im Johnny and ofcourse Im new here. I had a question about a compressor that I recently purchased used. Its a Craftsman 3.5 HP 25 gallon compressor. 

My question is how do I figure out what the CFM rating for this compressor is? The rating that the compressor has is labeled at SCFM.

8.5 SCFM @ 40 psig
6.8 SCFM @ 90 psig

How can I convert those numbers to CFM?

Thanks in advance for all of your help.

-Strike


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

SCFM just means the Standard Cubic Feet per Minute at 68 degrees fahrenheit. CFM abilities change with temperature so this gives you a more precise number. Bascically the two CFM and SCFM are the same at 68 degrees but could very a bit at other temperatures. I supect compressor manufacturers are doing this to cover themselves since they lost a lot on money for having false HP ratings on compressors a few years ago. Roger


----------

